# No front license plate solution.



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

If your state requires a front plate, and want the plateless look but still need to have it, here's a solution.
I found it in the Corvette Central catalog. Good price, too!

http://www.parts123.com/parts123/yb.dll?parta~dyndetail~Z5Z5Z50000050h~Z5Z5Z5ABXUY~P49.95~~~~S28H058I4S66245122349b~Z5Z5Z5~Z5Z5Z50000050D

I'll be getting one.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

how does that not fall off on the highway???:confused


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Interesting. For a cheap fix to this I think using some colored matched wire ties to affix the license plate to louvers on the lower valance would work.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

Does it work on GTOs?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Plate location*

I had to trim the edge of my front plate just a little and then I was able to mount it in the front on the lower grill. I also drilled several little holes in the plate to allow for air to flow through it


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

GOATTEE said:


> Does it work on GTOs?



If you read the bottom paragragh, it says univeral application. So position on the car is up to the user.


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

silgoat05 said:


> how does that not fall off on the highway???:confused



From the description, it looks like you either bolt or screw the mounting assembly to the bottom of the nose.


----------



## evs9684 (Sep 15, 2007)

just ordered one, been pulled over twice in the same week for not having the front tag. Have had the car for over a year now. Somethings gotta give! ha thanks for this link!!


----------



## tacosupreme (Mar 17, 2008)

My solution is to keep the extra plate in the glove box. I used to get pulled over all the time with it in the windshield, once I put it in the glove box, i've been driving around for 9 months now without getting pulled over for it. Even got pulled over for speeding twice now, and they didn't say a thing about the missing plate.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

My freind is a machanic and ordered this exact assembly for his Solstice. Works great. He examined the GTO and said it would work here as well.


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

whats a machanic?


----------

